# 40G reef with 10 fishes since March.



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

Tank sits on the carpet, no stand. Just use powerbeads, a filter sock and a skimmer as filtration. 

Just more work to keep this going.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Looks stunning! Great job!


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

nice clean layout.
You probably need to run a refugium/biopellets or some form of nitrate/po4 export to handle the bioload.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks good to me. Sometimes the most simple of setups are the most beautiful.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice tank


----------

